
Are you Kudu-ing me? (or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Database) - tlipcon
http://www.slideshare.net/pmaciolek/are-you-kuduing-me
======
al2o3cr
Entire slideshare.net domain appears to be malfunctioning at present; I get a
ton of redirects eventually leading to a broken LinkedIn error page in Safari,
and a similar redirect loop leading to ERR_SPDY_PROTOCOL_ERROR in Chrome :(

------
tlipcon
Todd from the Kudu team here if anyone has any questions, I'll check back
throughout the day (or tweet at @ApacheKudu)

